# *UPDATE* Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 12, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/canon-announcement-in-singapore-october-18-2011/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/canon-announcement-in-singapore-october-18-2011/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/canon-announcement-in-singapore-october-18-2011/"></a></div>
I received word that Canon Singapore will be holding a press event on Tuesday, October 18, 2011 for an â€œimportant global announcementâ€. There was no mention of what the announcement would be for, which is normal.</p>
<p>As you can see in the image above (and below), there is a picture of an EOS-1 on the front page of the print edition of <a href="http://www.todayonline.com/Printedition">Today newspaper</a> in Singapore. Interesting to see, considering there is no model showing, as well as the very limited quantities of the 1D Mark IV for sale and none of the 1Ds Mark III.</p>
<p><strong>Could be nothingâ€¦..</strong></p>
<p><strong>*UPDATE* CRs Take

</strong>I will note there is an event in The Netherlands on October 18, 2011 as well. PDN in New York City is the following week, October 27-29, 2011. Thereâ€™s a general feeling something is coming, and probably beyond a printer.</p>
<p>However, I have yet to receive any solid and articulate information about a new EOS product. Thereâ€™s a lot of fragmented information floating around.</p>
<p>The EOS-1 in the image is a 1Ds as people have pointed out, however it seems like a very odd time to do 4 full page ads in a newspaper. However, as I mentioned earlier, it could mean nothing.</p>
<p>With the big announcement on November 3, 2011, is it too much to ask for another major camera announcement within a few weeks of the Hollywood date?</p>
<p>I have not [CR3]â€˜d anything in regards to next week.</p>
<p><em>thanks Quek</em></p>
<div id="attachment_7333" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><img class="size-full wp-image-7333" title="singapore1d2" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/singapore1d2.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="770" /><p class="wp-caption-text">Actual Print Edition</p></div>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*

Hell yeah!


----------



## Gothmoth (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*

that looks promising... i would say.


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*

Just downloaded the PDF and it's clearly a Ds, it's pixellated but it's a Ds

What I would say is that's it's odd to use the 1Ds when the 1D4 is newer and sells more numbers...unless it's the new 1Ds pictured...if it is it's not medium format as speculated.


----------



## steven63 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*

Front page of a newspaper? Is it an ad or an article? Dont newspapers usually have stories on their front page - if so was there an article on the inside? Seems weird to have a full page ad on the front of a newspaper with no accompanying article.


----------



## Fuglsang (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*

Full res here:
http://imcmsimages.mediacorp.sg/CMSFileserver/documents/006/PDF/20111012/1210WRA001.pdf
And the next page (also canon related)
http://imcmsimages.mediacorp.sg/CMSFileserver/documents/006/PDF/20111012/1210WRA002.pdf


----------



## pe3k (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*

Canon announcement 18 october 100% new FF senzor, hight ISO for 1D, 5D mark III march 2012


----------



## surfing_geek (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*

Looking at the PDF, it's clear (or not!) that there's a pixelated Ds in the picture. Given that the 1Ds MkIII is 4 years old now, I don't think it's unreasonable that this is the hype for the 1Ds MkIV - the MkIII is now the longest running digital camera that Canon has produced (if my maths is right!)

I wonder whether they may do simultaneous announcements at the various different events, thereby bringing along a 5D MkIII as well. No biggie if not, at least this should signal the beginnings of the next round.

Only a week to wait and see either which way. Happy days


----------



## EYEONE (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*

It's a 1Ds. You can see the extra "bump" at the top of the viewfinder that the hot shoe sits on. That extra bit is not on the 1D series.


----------



## surfing_geek (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*

I didn't notice the second page before. Interesting that on all of the models shown at the bottom (1D, 1Ds, 5D, 7D), the area where the "Mk" badge is is obscured. I know the 7D doesn't have one, but a MkII would


----------



## intown (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*

Very interesting. Hopefully it is a sign of good things to come. 

I am just getting back into DSLR photography so my apologies for the newbie question.

If it is a new 1D or 1Ds or some sort of combination of the two, what do you think the price point would be at?

What makes the 1D & 1Ds line better than the 5D line? Is the double in price over the 5D justified?

Thanks so much! -- Steven


----------



## pedro (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*

Without knowing about the extra bump on a 1Ds: There is only one model in the line up placed in the foreground. And I this adds to the extra bump. Could a 5Diii be announced in Rosendaal as the 26 Oct event in London aims at wedding pro's?


----------



## surfing_geek (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*



EYEONE said:


> It's a 1Ds. You can see the extra "bump" at the top of the viewfinder that the hot show sits on. That extra bit is not on the 1D series.



on the second page quoted, the 1D on there appears to have a hotshoe bump. Or is it just my eyes playing with me?



Fuglsang said:


> And the next page (also canon related)
> http://imcmsimages.mediacorp.sg/CMSFileserver/documents/006/PDF/20111012/1210WRA002.pdf


----------



## pedro (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*

@surfing_geek: look at the photog's. none of them lets you see the Mk's...is one of them holding a 5diii?


----------



## Tarrum (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*

It's a 1Ds, no doubt.

Considering Nikon already has dates in Australia, Marrakesh and the D800 is supposed to come when those two shows will be rolling, Canon will put out something either earlier or later. October 18th rumored before, this shot, close to Nikon date...All seems plausible, but they also have something on October 26th right?

But 8 days and no real info leaks? Is it either that they protect it that well or all of this isn't for DSLR cameras.

Edit: It's basically this image, too bad, I was hoping it's already the IV heh.


----------



## surfing_geek (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*

there's also these in the same edition:

http://imcmsimages.mediacorp.sg/CMSFileserver/documents/006/PDF/20111012/1210WRA071.pdf
http://imcmsimages.mediacorp.sg/CMSFileserver/documents/006/PDF/20111012/1210WRA072.pdf


----------



## EYEONE (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*



surfing_geek said:


> EYEONE said:
> 
> 
> > It's a 1Ds. You can see the extra "bump" at the top of the viewfinder that the hot show sits on. That extra bit is not on the 1D series.
> ...



I think it is your eyes. I don't see a bump on the 1D. Maybe you mean the weather sealing around the hot shoe?


----------



## aldvan (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*



intown said:


> Very interesting. Hopefully it is a sign of good things to come.
> 
> I am just getting back into DSLR photography so my apologies for the newbie question.
> 
> ...



As happy owner of both (1Ds MkIII and 5D MkII) I can say that, as a general rule, any improvement grows at a cost more than proportionally to the improvement itself. So the price gap between the 5D and the 1Ds is not proportional to the IQ gap. The IQ of the 5D is very high but in some cases the difference in quality of 1DS is noticeable, albeit not so striking. But a camera is not priced just on the IQ. Building quality of a 1Ds is in an other league, despite its weight and size make the 1Ds paradoxically more susceptible to damage of the same 5D. Although the 1Ds is a main battle tank, when I go around I'm more careful about any possible cause of impact. That, at least, if you care about the aesthetical side of your tools....


----------



## fifowarehouse (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*


[/quote]

Can't wait to upgrade from 60d to 5D mrk III


----------



## bvukich (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*



fifowarehouse said:


> Can't wait to upgrade from 60d to 5D mrk III



Ditto. I got a 60D just to hold me over until the 5DIII, if I had known it would take this long I would have spent the extra little bit on a 7D.


----------



## K-amps (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*



intown said:


> Very interesting. Hopefully it is a sign of good things to come.
> 
> I am just getting back into DSLR photography so my apologies for the newbie question.
> 
> ...



No one knows the price points or if the 1d/Ds lines will be combined or not, but generally Canon is careful about depreciating the values of the current products, so expect it to be in the same range as current offerings.

The 1D's have better AF tracking, faster AF, more accurate AF, (focusses on faster moving objects quicker in less light...) They usually have dual card holders, more than twice the FPS in burst more, twice the rated shutter count, ergonomics that appeal to extreme conditions (button layout / lighted displays for night shooting). It has some extras such as a customizable +/- 7 AEB EV mode, the rest have +/-3 etc.

The IQ might be better in maybe 1-2% of the situations... but is not 2x of the 5D... for whatever it is worth. If in the newer models they use the same FF sensor then the differences will be even less.

I know people that spent less than the price of a 1Ds and got a 5D plus a 7D... thereby getting a lot of the features of 1D plus the flexibility of having a FF and a 1.6 crop when you need it... plus a back up body...

If you are not definitely sure you need a 1D body... Maybe you are a 5D/7D contender.


----------



## fifowarehouse (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*


if I had known it would take this long I would have spent the extra little bit on a 7D.
[/quote]

Same here, almost buy used 7d...I kinda like the swivel screen on 60d. But hey, I'm ready to joy the BIG BOY GROUP. FF

I have my cash ready


----------



## FrutigerSans (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*

if they really announce the new 1Ds in singapore Iâ€™ll be SOOOO HONOURED.

Finally tiny singapore getâ€™s a little spot in Photographic history 

- a singaporean -


----------



## alipaulphotography (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*

Old 5D is still an awesome camera and about the same price as a 60D. Why people wanting better image quality would choose a cropped over a full frame sensor for the same price is beyond me.


----------



## intown (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*

@aldvan @K-amps Thanks so much for the info.

Aldvan -- the building quality and feel are can not easily be fully understood when reading about them online. Thanks for pointing it out. Makes complete sense.

K-amps -- thanks for pointing out the differences in specs. I have a better understanding of why / when a photog would push up to the 1D/1Ds series. I agree with you I am in the 7D/5D range for sure. As I will also be using the camera for video interviews I am thinking of going with the 60D. Also by going with the less expensive camera it makes upgrading in a year or so a little easier (if needed).

Due to the increase in technology it seems that the newer cameras of a lower line can really compete with the older cameras of a higher line. Unless there is a specific feature you need that is only available in the higher line such as dual cards.

Looking forward to what is announced in the next few weeks to make my decision. I am shooting with a borrowed Nikon D90, so any new body I go wiht will be an improvement.

Thanks Again! -- Steven


----------



## Stuart (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*

Extra bump on top - GPS antenna?


----------



## EYEONE (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*



Stuart said:


> Extra bump on top - GPS antenna?



I don't think so. I'm talking about the 1Ds Mark III has a extra bump compared to the 1D Mark IV. I wasn't speculating about the new camera.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*

Please, please, please be a 1Ds IV! ;D


----------



## Justin (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*

Please please be a front for a full frame sensor mirrorless camera within a GF1 sized body.


----------



## theuserjohnny (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Announcement in Singapore - October 18, 2011*



pedro said:


> @surfing_geek: look at the photog's. none of them lets you see the Mk's...is one of them holding a 5diii?



Seriously? I swear everything/anything that anyone sees some how just points to a 5D Mark III. That's like saying your breakfast formed a 5D III on your plate... so that automatically results in the possibility of announcement. 

This past month or so has been filled with announcement somehow resulting in the 5D. First it was the September announcement, and then all eyes went toward November 3rd, then you had that printer announcement tied with the EOS logo, and now they're coming back to this coming week (when it obviously will not be the 5D3). The 5DIII won't be coming until next year. 

Its just annoying to see how some people take every sign/signal and somehow result it to a 5D3. 

The camera will come out when it comes out but under the right signs... right now nothing is pointing toward a 5D3 it'll be the Mark 5 (or something in the professional range). 

BTW I'm not just trying to call out that single poster and I'm not trying to hate on them, just trying to make a point.


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 12, 2011)

If anything, the 5D3 will be Nov 3rd...but I doubt it. Canon will launch some fancy ass video cameras, that is all with a 1Ds4 next week privately, the following week publicly.

The 1Ds is the oldest most out of date cameras (cosmetically speaking, it still takes the best pictures) so a new model is way overdue and will be replaced next.


----------



## Ivar (Oct 12, 2011)

Interesting ... from the magazine, looks like the 1D-series will stay split. 

Only it bothers me a lot if Canon happens to introduce an FF 1D with 18MP, maybe one more time a cropper? In the light of the theoretical Nikon D4, that sounds like it will be less in ISO. That also begs the question, what happened to the DIGIC 5, such a poor improvement, only 2MP more per second?


----------



## dgsphto (Oct 12, 2011)

Boy, this time Canon is pretty tight lipped about everything. 

CR's been fishing like crazy and seems to have absolutely no clue! Been going back and forth between DSLR and no DSLR although off late, the hard line has been NO DSLR, up until the last 2 days that is...although CR does seem to be pretty confident about no 5Dmk3 this year....

BTW, not bashing CR! And I understand rumors and rumors and just that...rumors! CR has said that over and over. Just saying that Canon's doing a pretty good job with keeping it under the wraps!

And like CR said, no leaks probably means no release although I believe we will see a 1ds and a 5Dmk3 (or at least a 6D which would be a 5Dmk3 with trimmed features) before end of this year.


----------



## EYEONE (Oct 12, 2011)

Ivar said:


> Interesting ... from the magazine, looks like the 1D-series will stay split.
> 
> Only it bothers me a lot if Canon happens to introduce an FF 1D with 18MP, maybe one more time a cropper? In the light of the theoretical Nikon D4, that sounds like it will be less in ISO. That also begs the question, what happened to the DIGIC 5, such a poor improvement, only 2MP more per second?



Who said that 18mp at 10fps would max out the abilities of DigicV? Which is what I assume you are implying.
Maybe it'll do 12fps, or be a single DigicV who knows. 18mp FF sounds perfect to me.


----------



## dgsphto (Oct 12, 2011)

_"18mp FF sounds perfect to me."_

Yes, it does for most.

People into Landscapes (one of my interests), enlargements (niche) would love the large MPs though.


----------



## EYEONE (Oct 12, 2011)

dgsphto said:


> _"18mp FF sounds perfect to me."_
> 
> Yes, it does for most.
> 
> People into Landscapes (one of my interests), enlargements (niche) would love the large MPs though.



Granted.


----------



## macfly (Oct 15, 2011)

What is interesting is that the intro image is a 1Ds and on the inside pages they show the entire top of the line EOS range. 

I wonder if Canon could blow everyone away by introducing all the new top flight EOS's in one go to celebrate the 25th anniversary.

If they did then I'd suggest that the 1Ds will be a mega-pixel still specialty camera.
The 1D a sports & high end video camera.
The 5 & 7D's will be what they are, top line prosumers with many of the EOS features, but I bet Canon won't let the 5's cannibalize the sales of the 1's again, so expect a proper step between them.

Just for the fun of taking a wild guess, 1Ds - 45MP stills only // 1D 25MP - APS-15fps & pro video // 5D - 30MP FF & pro video // 7D 18MP & HD video


----------



## niccyboy (Oct 15, 2011)

macfly said:


> Just for the fun of taking a wild guess, 1Ds - 45MP stills only // 1D 25MP - APS-15fps & pro video // 5D - 30MP FF & pro video // 7D 18MP & HD video



Makes sense, i'd love that if it happened. 1ds and 5dmk2 would suit my kit perfectly.


----------

